# Racism and discrimination questions...



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

I was thinking the other day about how "black" people always make everything out to be a discrimination thing. For instance, at my girlfriends college there is an "all black" sorority and fraternity. Now if white people, asain, mexican or whatever were to do that black people would throw a fit and say people are discriminating.
Another example of this is: My girlfriend used to work at a pizza place. A black man came in and was standing in line with a white man. The white man was behind the black man and he spoke up and asked my girlfriend about a certain piece of pizza. (now this is while the black guy was still standing there deciding what he wants and hasnt even made a move toward the counter to tell her what he wanted) So my girlfriend asks the white guy if that is what he wanted and he said yes. He paid and left. The black man said "What is this? Dont you serve black people? You are a racist!" And a bunch of other garbage.(Now dont get me wrong, but my girlfriend is the LEAST racist person I have ever met) The guy then went on and demanded he wanted to talk to her manager, so she went and got her manager and told her the story of what had happened. And then the black guy said to the manager "I want you to tell me the lies that she told you." And he then went on about how they dont serve black people, and all of this other garbage. Then he stormed out of the door mad.

Why is this always a situation?









Dont get me wrong. Im not trying to provoke a fight or anything, im just wondering why this is.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

it's a bit rough but seriously, a significant portion of black people live in economically appaling conditions in the ghettos across your country because of a system that has only recently (past 20 years or less) given them the opportunity to rise above poverty. Honestly dude, look at life in poor sections of New York, Philadelphia, Los Angeles, Detroit and then tell us it's such a big deal that on occasion you feel you're being wronged by black people being racist against white people. Seriously man, big f*cking deal


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> it's a bit rough but seriously, a significant portion of black people live in economically appaling conditions in the ghettos across your country because of a system that has only recently (past 20 years or less) given them the opportunity to rise above poverty. Honestly dude, look at life in poor sections of New York, Philadelphia, Los Angeles, Detroit and then tell us it's such a big deal that on occasion you feel you're being wronged by black people being racist against white people. Seriously man, big f*cking deal
> [snapback]1167998[/snapback]​


I could very well be wrong.... But I dont think that he created this thread to point out that he has been wronged by "black people".

If im not mistaken he was merely questioning why simple everyday experiences that may envolve African Americans often get twist into a racial thing. The race card may seem to come out ever so quickly in this members area.


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> I could very well be wrong.... But I dont think that he created this thread to point out that he has been wronged by "black people".
> 
> If im not mistaken he was merely questioning why simple everyday experiences that may envolve African Americans often get twist into a racial thing. The race card may seem to come out ever so quickly in this members area.
> [snapback]1168002[/snapback]​


You took it exactly how it was worded unlike eltwitcho. He always seems to jump to conclutions.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > it's a bit rough but seriously, a significant portion of black people live in economically appaling conditions in the ghettos across your country because of a system that has only recently (past 20 years or less) given them the opportunity to rise above poverty. Honestly dude, look at life in poor sections of New York, Philadelphia, Los Angeles, Detroit and then tell us it's such a big deal that on occasion you feel you're being wronged by black people being racist against white people. Seriously man, big f*cking deal
> ...


Race card? By asking a question about black people and their perceptions of racism I think the race card is kind of "out" right from the start...

And why question it? Through no fault of their own (or really our own for that matter unless you're old as hell and had tremendous power in your earlier days) they have things alot worse and it's not even worth commenting on. Hell, you or I might be a little oversensitive and pissed off in their shoes too


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

sprtslvr785 said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > I could very well be wrong.... But I dont think that he created this thread to point out that he has been wronged by "black people".
> ...


Nuh uh, you're the one jumping to conclusions, stuuupid


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

In my school we have an Asian club and an African club. An old friend of mine wonted to test something out. So he pledged for an white club. He got enough people to sign up to make it a club.

But once it started all the "African Americans" got really pist off. I mean like they thought these clubs were gangs or something. They said that its racist to have an all white club while they have an African American club.

But with these clubs you dont have to be Asian to join the Asian club. You would just be the only white in the club lmao.

The only thing that gets me is in my school if a white person and a black person get in a fight. If the black person said it was because of his race, the white will get in a sh*t load of trouble. But if the white guy said the black got in the fight because of his race, the principle will says, Now why would he do that?

In my school at lunch, all the whites sit with the white, all the black sit with the black, all the Asian with the Asian. Its so racially divided its pathetic.


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> sprtslvr785 said:
> 
> 
> > Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> ...


How am I jumping to conclusions when I deal with this everyday of my life? Arnt you from Canada? If so, how would you know. You have probably never seen a black person outside of your t.v set.


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Avatar~God said:


> In my school we have an Asian club and an African club. An old friend of mine wonted to test something out. So he pledged for an white club. He got enough people to sign up to make it a club.
> 
> But once it started all the "African Americans" got really pist off. I mean like they thought these clubs were gangs or something. They said that its racist to have an all white club while they have an African American club.
> 
> ...


What your saying is exactly right. My senior year in high school my buddy and I got jumped by 9 black guys. Believe it or not we won. The school principal told us that it was a fair fight 2 on 2 when she didnt even see it while there were 4 teachers a 2 hall monitors standing there watching in shock. The teachers told the principal what had happened, but she didnt believe them. (she was also black) so the black guys got off scott free while me and my buddy got 5 days suspension.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

sprtslvr785 said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > sprtslvr785 said:
> ...


WOW you are insanely ignorant to make a statement so amazingly incorrect it's mind boggling. Toronto is the most multicultural city in the entire WORLD so don't give me that bullshit you country bumpkin.

Oh wait, but I'm the one who jumps to conclusions, you're just the one who told someone living in the world's most diverse city he's never seen a black person


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Yall are way too PC.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


Just as you stated, "Through no fault of their own (or really our own for that matter unless you're old as hell and had tremendous power in your earlier days)"

That being said why does it make it right for them to act in a way that is uncalled for just because their ancestors were treated like sh*t. If they arent able to put it behind them then the cycle will never end. Slavery no longer exists in the U.S so why must African Americans feel like they are owed something? How many years must this go on inorder for them to feel that they have in a sense been "repayed"?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Just as you stated, "Through no fault of their own (or really our own for that matter unless you're old as hell and had tremendous power in your earlier days)"
> 
> That being said why does it make it right for them to act in a way that is uncalled for just because their ancestors were treated like sh*t. If they arent able to put it behind them then the cycle will never end. Slavery no longer exists in the U.S so why must African Americans feel like they are owed something? How many years must this go on inorder for them to feel that they have in a sense been "repayed"?
> [snapback]1168030[/snapback]​


Hey don't get me wrong, some of the alleged "racism" claims are absolutely stupid and quite frankly frustrating but the point still stands. Alot of black people are concentrated within those ghettos because of that racism and slavery that used to be an issue of every day life, and just because those things aren't around today, hardly means their effects don't still have a massive impact. It's called the circle of poverty, and it basically states that poor people will have poor kids, who will have poor kids of their own and on and on. Where and how you grow up has a huge impact on who you turn into, and while it's certainly possible to rise above that there's a reason they're called "disadvantaged" or that rich people tend to have rich children.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

wow i have a bad feeling about this thread.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > Just as you stated, "Through no fault of their own (or really our own for that matter unless you're old as hell and had tremendous power in your earlier days)"
> ...


Excellent point. The cirlce of poverty does exist and is very hard for many individuals to get out of. BUT I personally dont see why this should allow them to act any different then every other American. Just because they were raised as a poor and disadvantaged person this does not give them any excuse. Im sure that the youth of today is in some circumstances tarnished when raised in these ghettos due to the fact that their ancestors that are still living teach them about their horrible past. This must be put to rest though.

Its like allowing a guy that gets pulled over for a DUI to get away with a simple warning every time he gets pulled over because he is poor and comes from a family where alcohol addiction has devistated his family. He doesnt know any better right? He was raised to think it was ok to drink mass amounts of liquor. He comes from a disadvanged past.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Avatar~God said:


> wow i have a bad feeling about this thread.
> [snapback]1168040[/snapback]​










This thread is on a VERY touchy subject, but as long as people stay civil and respect others it will be just fine.

Now you ask if that can actually be done?







I have my doubts as well


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Avatar~God said:
> 
> 
> > wow i have a bad feeling about this thread.
> ...










Just what i was thinking.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Excellent point. The cirlce of poverty does exist and is very hard for many individuals to get out of. BUT I personally dont see why this should allow them to act any different then every other American. Just because they were raised as a poor and disadvantaged person this does not give them any excuse. Im sure that the youth of today is in some circumstances tarnished when raised in these ghettos due to the fact that their ancestors that are still living teach them about their horrible past. This must be put to rest though.
> 
> Its like allowing a guy that gets pulled over for a DUI to get away with a simple warning every time he gets pulled over because he is poor and comes from a family where alcohol addiction has devistated his family. He doesnt know any better right? He was raised to think it was ok to drink mass amounts of liquor. He comes from a disadvanged past.
> [snapback]1168046[/snapback]​


It isn't right, it's just WHY it happens. Yes "this must be put to rest" but it's a bit silly to think that can happen in just one generation especially when racism towards black people (and NOT to imply racism from black people towards white people doesn't exist, it does and that's the topic of discussion) is still prevalent in some parts. I think in a few generations it will inevitably look as stupid to say such things as it does to walk around in a bedsheet burning crosses, but for today it's just too early to expect that kind of thing to happen. Slavery went away a long ass time ago but white people took quite a few generations before we abolished things like segregation


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

my thoughts? I think what bill cosby says about blacks is dead on. Blacks are just mad at him for pointing them out and "ratting" on them. They've grown up in an environment where their parents and family told them the world is out to get them b/c they're black. They're afraid to take responsibility and its easier to blame others. Like he said, slavery was over years ago. Nobody is out to get them.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent point. The cirlce of poverty does exist and is very hard for many individuals to get out of. BUT I personally dont see why this should allow them to act any different then every other American. Just because they were raised as a poor and disadvantaged person this does not give them any excuse. Im sure that the youth of today is in some circumstances tarnished when raised in these ghettos due to the fact that their ancestors that are still living teach them about their horrible past. This must be put to rest though.
> ...


Very well said, but I also understand that other ethnic groups will no passivley sit back and wait for these "few generations" to slowly pass. It is something thast is very hard to live with at times and that is why I believe the creator of this thread made it. He seems to be having trouble allowing the time to pass all while dealing with the "healing years". Just as you stated future generations will look back on these days and laugh. (That is if we are all still around considering the end of the world is coming!)


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> It is something thast is very hard to live with at times and that is why I believe the creator of this thread made it. He seems to be having trouble allowing the time to pass all while dealing with the "healing years".
> [snapback]1168067[/snapback]​


Im not having trouble dealing with anything I just think its annoying how they make everything out to be a racist thing. Im simply saying that it is bullshit how the system works. Thats it.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

sprtslvr785 said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > It is something thast is very hard to live with at times and that is why I believe the creator of this thread made it. He seems to be having trouble allowing the time to pass all while dealing with the "healing years".
> ...


You are actually having trouble dealing with it, if you werent you wouldnt care how they acted. And yes it is booshit how the system works, but what can you do about it? Nothing really, just the way life is.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

sprtslvr785 said:


> I was thinking the other day about how "black" people always make everything out to be a discrimination thing. For instance, at my girlfriends college there is an "all black" sorority and fraternity. Now if white people, asain, mexican or whatever were to do that black people would throw a fit and say people are discriminating.
> * Another example of this is: My girlfriend used to work at a pizza place. A black man came in and was standing in line with a white man. The white man was behind the black man and he spoke up and asked my girlfriend about a certain piece of pizza. (now this is while the black guy was still standing there deciding what he wants and hasnt even made a move toward the counter to tell her what he wanted) So my girlfriend asks the white guy if that is what he wanted and he said yes. He paid and left. The black man said "What is this? Dont you serve black people? You are a racist!" And a bunch of other garbage.(Now dont get me wrong, but my girlfriend is the LEAST racist person I have ever met) The guy then went on and demanded he wanted to talk to her manager, so she went and got her manager and told her the story of what had happened. And then the black guy said to the manager "I want you to tell me the lies that she told you." And he then went on about how they dont serve black people, and all of this other garbage. Then he stormed out of the door mad. *
> 
> Why is this always a situation?
> ...


There could be a hole slue of reasons why that happened. Everything from simply making a scene to be a problem he had with himself over recognition. Meh.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

you can thank D.L. hugley and otherblack comics for it


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I have to agree with Bill Cosby on one issue. Some people could be alittle more mature with their actions and behavior.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

i got in a fight wit 2 black kids and i had 5 days internal and they had 5 days of speical internal were they can talk and all other sh*t and in my internal we cant even rest are headz it pisses me off i see what your sayin and i have talked about it alot wiith my freinds it also pisses them off


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

Toronto, the most diverse city in the world...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

cadeucsb said:


> Toronto, the most diverse city in the world...:laugh:
> [snapback]1168113[/snapback]​


It's actually a statistically proven fact. That designation came from the United Nations based on actual census data and population figures so...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

cadeucsb said:


> Toronto, the most diverse city in the world...:laugh:
> [snapback]1168113[/snapback]​


According to the United Nations that is true :nod:

_*Edit:* Damn Twitch posted it at the same time as me_









On a side note, that statistical data is under debate to test the validity of the findings.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Whoopie dee f*cking do if the United Nations states it, it must be true.


















UN lol thats another long ass debate topic.


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

User said:


> Whoopie dee f*cking do if the United Nations states it, it must be true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea... UN data in which the validity is questioned... i think i trust W more than that.


----------



## darby (Apr 28, 2005)

as bad as it is it's true and i personaly have 
never heard of a native american bitching abot 
anything and they have alot more to complain about


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

cadeucsb said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > Whoopie dee f*cking do if the United Nations states it, it must be true.
> ...


The census data comes from the countries themselves. That's a stupid stupid stupid stupid point to try and argue from the cultural melting pot of denver colorado...


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

cadeucsb said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > Whoopie dee f*cking do if the United Nations states it, it must be true. :rasp:
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

lol twitch... im suprised people even talk to you on here... someone questions something you say and you retreat to immature personal attacks... (see about 3 of your posts in this thread)... dont worry 5yr olds do the same thing.

And I was born and raised in SF, California and spent almost a decade in southern california after that.... so if you decide to grow up and act your age... let me help you out... if you someone disputes something you say, prove your point with actual data/reasons...dont act like a child, you just look foolish

I dont know if your oversensitive about living in Toronto, CA or what... but the childish defense mechanism isnt appealing.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

cadeucsb said:


> if you someone disputes something you say, prove your point with actual data/reasons...dont act like a child, you just look foolish
> [snapback]1168183[/snapback]​


Dispuite what? You haven't said ANYTHING that resembles an actual argument other than "oh yeah, well nuh uh". There's nothing to prove and if looking foolish in the eyes of particular fools who make no points of their own and then act indignant when someone doesn't treat their non argument as though they actuall said something is what happens as a result, I'm a-ok with that


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

let me teach you how things like this work... you make a claim as huge as "i live in the most diverse city EVER you country bumpkin!"... then i say, hmm that doesnt seem right... the burden of proof is in your court pal....

If i say I can make gold with cotton and snot... you dont need much of an argument to dispute what im saying as its up to me to prove it....

I need no argument... i say i dont believe you, you immediately move to personal attacks rather than proving what you claim is true with nothing more than your post to back it up...

if thats the game... I live in the city with the most mermaids per capita... theres some data out there that backs it up, i swear... and dont question it or ill use name calling and insult you!!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

cadeucsb said:


> let me teach you how things like this work... you make a claim as huge as "i live in the most diverse city EVER you country bumpkin!"... then i say, hmm that doesnt seem right... *the burden of proof is in your court pal....*
> 
> If i say I can make gold with cotton and snot... you dont need much of an argument to dispute what im saying as its up to me to prove it....
> 
> ...


UN figures = proof

Your argument "oh yeah, I don't trust the UN"

where is your proof that their census date is incorrect? Where is your corroborating evidence that the figure linking Toronto as the most diverse city in the world is innacurate? Where is your source showing another city as being more diverse?

You don't think it's kind of hilarious that I offered proof, you didn't and then you went off about the burden of proof?

Did you learn "how things work" yet?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Damn. Why is my statements always bait for arguements?







lol


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

To me its amazing how you can sit back and point your finger at all the wrong doing and problems with the world....but accept anything coming out of the UN due to it benefiting you...hmm interesting. Based on how the UN operates, whoever benefits from that data was probably fiscally responsible for it being reported that way...

And using the words "UN Data" is not proof.... If it is.. UN Data backs up my claims about mermaids...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> cadeucsb said:
> 
> 
> > let me teach you how things like this work... you make a claim as huge as "i live in the most diverse city EVER you country bumpkin!"... then i say, hmm that doesnt seem right... *the burden of proof is in your court pal....*
> ...


Sorry but I have to side with Twitch on that one.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

cadeucsb said:


> To me its amazing how you can sit back and point your finger at all the wrong doing and problems with the world....but accept anything coming out of the UN due to it benefiting you...hmm interesting. Based on how the UN operates, whoever benefits from that data was probably fiscally responsible for it being reported that way...
> 
> And using the words "UN Data" is not proof.... If it is.. UN Data backs up my claims about mermaids...
> [snapback]1168212[/snapback]​


Again, no argument, no data, no figures, no proof. You still haven't put forth anything


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> cadeucsb said:
> 
> 
> > To me its amazing how you can sit back and point your finger at all the wrong doing and problems with the world....but accept anything coming out of the UN due to it benefiting you...hmm interesting. Based on how the UN operates, whoever benefits from that data was probably fiscally responsible for it being reported that way...
> ...


either have you, you made the claim...im saying prove it and you havent yet.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> cadeucsb said:
> 
> 
> > To me its amazing how you can sit back and point your finger at all the wrong doing and problems with the world....but accept anything coming out of the UN due to it benefiting you...hmm interesting. Based on how the UN operates, whoever benefits from that data was probably fiscally responsible for it being reported that way...
> ...


Here is one reason why the data collected by the UN is being questioned...

"It is not entirely clear how a decision on the world's most multicultural city could be reached. Would it be based on a simple count of the number of different ethnic, racial, and linguistic groups living in a given place? Are data sources for the demographic structure of different cities both compatible and reliable enough for such conclusions even to be drawn? National censuses, the prime source for most such data, ask different questions about ethnicity and are taken at different times. Assuming such data problems could be resolved, could a place be the world's most multicultural city if it could count among its citizenry one member of each ethnic/racial/linguistic group? Or would the size of the different groups have any bearing on such a decision?"


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

gaw dam man









all this about whos got more colors in there crayon box

but i will say that i think i would go with the UN study

but i seen a show the other day that says some city

in the dutch has the most diverse city around


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > cadeucsb said:
> ...


Couple that with actually having to trust what the UN says (which im still suprised you accept Twitch being the super skeptic me against the world guy you are)


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

cadeucsb said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > cadeucsb said:
> ...


Alright, as fun as it is to go

"you have no proof"

"the UN"

"The UN is not proof, it doesn't count"

"Why not, where's your proof?"

"Uh... you don't have proof, where is it?"

"The UN"

"Where's your proof"

I could also slam my head against the wall and get the same effect. It's been... well it's been an exchange of words.

ABB-

From the UN website



> In 2000, Toronto received over 80,000 immigrants from more than
> 170 countries. Over 100 languages are spoken in Toronto, and by the year 2003, foreign-born residents
> will comprise more than half of Toronto's population of 2.4 million people.


I would assume that plays a large part in the decision


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

wow... that long for you to post what you should have before you got all emotional and resorted to insulting people... see this is how adults operate...if you make a claim be prepared to back it up...Not that I actually care what the results are, this was just more about you acting like a grown up.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

cadeucsb said:


> wow... that long for you to post what you should have before you got all emotional and resorted to insulting people... see this is how adults operate...if you make a claim be prepared to back it up...
> [snapback]1168243[/snapback]​


That wasn't directed at you, I've already given up on you


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Thanks Twitch. As you can see I could careless which of you are correct. I already knew if you look back at my previous posts that the UN stated this. But I also know that it is under debate. I was just trying to throw out some questions and facts for you guys to add to your debate.


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

I dont care if it was directed at your grandmother... you finally realized the method of approach to the situation you should have before acting like a 5yr old...congrats. and if its not directed at me.. dont quote my post in your response


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

cadeucsb said:


> I dont care if it was directed at your grandmother... you finally realized the method of approach to the situation you should have before acting like a 5yr old...congrats. and if its not directed at me.. dont quote my post in your response
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Relax! Its not like you provided any facts. All you said was you dont beleive the UN.

Look how far that got you.


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

I wasnt saying its wrong and never did... i was just questioning a claim based on non cited facts...

Like i said before, if i claim something like mermaids live in my attic... is it up to you to prove me wrong or me to backup what Im talking about? Burden of proof lies in the hands of the one making the claim thats all... all i have said from the beginning really...its not that I actually care if Toronto has the diversity trophy, its just been a "discussion" about principle on my end


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

cadeucsb said:


> I wasnt saying its wrong and never did... i was just questioning a claim based on non cited facts...
> 
> Like i said before, if i claim something like mermaids live in my attic... is it up to you to prove me wrong or me to backup what Im talking about? Burden of proof lies in the hands of the one making the claim thats all... all i have said from the beginning really...its not that I actually care if Toronto has the diversity trophy, its just been a "discussion" about principle on my end
> 
> ...


All good.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

darby said:


> as bad as it is it's true and i personaly have
> never heard of a native american bitching abot
> anything and they have alot more to complain about
> [snapback]1168165[/snapback]​


Oh man what reservation do you live by? Cause around here that's all they do. We have guys on the res here representing some playboy crips bitching about the white man and what the americans took from them. We get a contract on the res and we have to hire a certain percentage off the res and they don't even have to lift a finger to get paid and they are complaing. Hell they start collecting checks from uncle sam as soon as they turn 18 and all they have to do is sign a few papers. I wish they would just disband the damn reservations.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

johndeere said:


> Oh man what reservation do you live by? Cause around here that's all they do. We have guys on the res here representing some playboy crips bitching about the white man and what the americans took from them. We get a contract on the res and we have to hire a certain percentage off the res and they don't even have to lift a finger to get paid and they are complaing. Hell they start collecting checks from uncle sam as soon as they turn 18 and all they have to do is sign a few papers. I wish they would just disband the damn reservations.
> [snapback]1168379[/snapback]​


Do me a favor next one you see bitching stick a gun to his face and remind him what age this is. Current white men and amerindians aren't responsable for "sins" of our ancestors. Once you say that, tell him another white man with alittle amerindian in his family tree told you this, then proceed to kick his ass. Don't forgot to bust his policital stroller or baby buggy.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

User said:


> johndeere said:
> 
> 
> > Oh man what reservation do you live by? Cause around here that's all they do. We have guys on the res here representing some playboy crips bitching about the white man and what the americans took from them. We get a contract on the res and we have to hire a certain percentage off the res and they don't even have to lift a finger to get paid and they are complaing. Hell they start collecting checks from uncle sam as soon as they turn 18 and all they have to do is sign a few papers. I wish they would just disband the damn reservations.
> ...


Ya I gotta buddy thats half apache and half chicle and he gives them so much sh*t, but it's ok if he does it, they just laugh. But they get all pissy when me or my brother give em any sh*t.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

eh...american indians had it coming back then unfortunately...it's evolve or move out of the way for someone stronger lol. sad but true


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

johndeere said:


> Ya I gotta buddy thats half apache and half chicle and he gives them so much sh*t, but it's ok if he does it, they just laugh. But they get all pissy when me or my brother give em any sh*t.
> [snapback]1168408[/snapback]​


I personally just can't stand the bitching, extremely annoying. Although being just minor indian (really just a fragment) and don't look indian they would get pissed at me. But then I personally don't give a damn, which is why I usually (and have) verbally jump'em when I hear it. They always get owned in the end when they find out my family history which is full and they concede defeat.

And also bitching from white people when they say white men spread genecide across America. Get the f**k over it. Its old news. Its not this generations fault.


----------



## mikeoway (Apr 13, 2003)

i was watching the news here in LA socal. and the race card is used all the time the police arrest or shoot people who happens to be black. i'm not saying police dont do crap to black ppl. for example king in 92. and a lot of other incidents but i remember that there was this black girl who fell asleep in her car w/ the engine turned on and all the doors were locked. she had a freaking gun on her lap and her friends saw some kind of bubbling from her mouth which she may be OD. so the cops tried everything to wake her up like turn on the sirens, jump and shake on the car. so upon the arrival of the ambulance, they attempt to break the window, grab the gun from her then give her medical attention. they broke the window, she woke up and seems to be reaching for her gun so they open fire.

if the police did not do what they did and waited for the spare keys to arrive so they can open the door and grab the gun then treat her. she could have died from OD in which they will blame the police for not doing anything sooner to help her. 
They made the decision and as she moved and seem to reach for the gun, the police shot her to death.

the only thing i heard on the news was Police shoots and kills black girl in her car.

OMG STFU. what the hell are you doing w/ a gun on ur lap. but the news coverage only portriats the police as the bad guys all the time no matter what.

Hell i'm chinese and i dont bitch at all the japanese people about attacking china, raping and killing all those chinese people. i dont go to a sushi bar and ask to be repaid. i have japanese friends and i realize they have nothing to do with what happen. throughout the years i realize there are sh*t head ppl in all race and ethnicity.

oh btw i dont think many people care if toronto is the most diverse place on earth. i sure dont. no disrespect. it has really nothing to do w/ this issue.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Interesting post mikeoway. I could easily pull the race or discrimination card myself as a lever. I have a full deck, but I choose to the play the game different. I could take every entity from the US government to Nazi-German Government, and say pay me for "mental" damages because of what I learnt happened to my ancestors. But I don't need charity, money doesn't change anything. I say, let it go.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I had to deal alot with this kinda stuff in Prison. We had our differences, and I do agree that alot of them were put there just because they were black ( I mean by the severity of their crime) Example. A white person robbs a store with a knife, he gets 5 years. A black man does it and get 10-15. I do believe that the judicial system is messed up. I think it would be great if Black judges sentenced black people and whites sentenced white, then there would be no more racist crap as far as justice is concerned!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

B. Rodgers said:


> I had to deal alot with this kinda stuff in Prison. We had our differences, and I do agree that alot of them were put there just because they were black ( I mean by the severity of their crime) Example. A white person robbs a store with a knife, he gets 5 years. A black man does it and get 10-15. I do believe that the judicial system is messed up. I think it would be great if Black judges sentenced black people and whites sentenced white, then there would be no more racist crap as far as justice is concerned!
> [snapback]1168477[/snapback]​


gotta love that segregation idea... I wonder why they haven't tried it...

/sarcasm


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

User said:


> cadeucsb said:
> 
> 
> > User said:
> ...


X2


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

I dont mind black people as they are not the problem in my country....only people who follow a certain religion are and thats all im saying.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Who is THEY. People talk about african americans as if blacks are not people. Racism is not over with in this country. It is still alive and thriving very deeply. Some of you guys are just blind. Dont forget that they are a large amount of the white people that are broke, smoking crack stealing, killing and doing the same sh*t ass any other race. Look on Texas death row. The amount of whites on there double the amount of blacks and hispanics. Im from Baltimore(Not a pretty place by any means) and if Im out I get in just as many altercations with white people as black people or any other race. Whits start just as much sh*t for no reason and act immature and ignorant as the rest of the ethnicity's. This whole thread is BS except for a few very good points. Ive been dealing with racism my whole life. For you blind idots....open up your eyes.
My Race= Mom(white) Dad(Black)
And FUCKIN proud of it.
I do look more white though


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

syrus410 said:


> Who is THEY. People talk about african americans as if blacks are not people. Racism is not over with in this country. It is still alive and thriving very deeply. Some of you guys are just blind. Dont forget that they are a large amount of the white people that are broke, smoking crack stealing, killing and doing the same sh*t ass any other race. Look on Texas death row. The amount of whites on there double the amount of blacks and hispanics. Im from Baltimore(Not a pretty place by any means) and if Im out I get in just as many altercations with white people as black people or any other race. Whits start just as much sh*t for no reason and act immature and ignorant as the rest of the ethnicity's. This whole thread is BS except for a few very good points. Ive been dealing with racism my whole life. For you blind idots....open up your eyes.
> My Race= Mom(white) Dad(Black)
> And FUCKIN proud of it.
> I do look more white though
> [snapback]1168986[/snapback]​


Its called "WHITE SUPREMACY" and will never die!but dont think all white people are racists as it aint fair!!


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

syrus410 said:


> Who is THEY. People talk about african americans as if blacks are not people. Racism is not over with in this country. It is still alive and thriving very deeply. Some of you guys are just blind. Dont forget that they are a large amount of the white people that are broke, smoking crack stealing, killing and doing the same sh*t ass any other race. Look on Texas death row. The amount of whites on there double the amount of blacks and hispanics. Im from Baltimore(Not a pretty place by any means) and if Im out I get in just as many altercations with white people as black people or any other race. Whits start just as much sh*t for no reason and act immature and ignorant as the rest of the ethnicity's. This whole thread is BS except for a few very good points. Ive been dealing with racism my whole life. For you blind idots....open up your eyes.
> My Race= Mom(white) Dad(Black)
> And FUCKIN proud of it.
> I do look more white though
> [snapback]1168986[/snapback]​


Takes off PC hat.*

You extracted all that from this thread? If you compare blacks to other ethnicities and peoples they haven't been treated that badly.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Hey Moderators Im glaad to see we have people like Dan-Uk representing P-fury.

No one ever said that they had it the worse. That is not the point nor did I ever mention in what I posted anything of the sort. Non of it was right no matter who it Happend to(JEWISh, NATIVE INDIANS) doesnt matter. Whats wrong is wrong. WTF. What the f*ck is you point anyway.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

syrus410 said:


> *Hey Moderators Im glaad to see we have people like Dan-Uk representing P-fury.*No one ever said that they had it the worse. That is not the point nor did I ever mention in what I posted anything of the sort. Non of it was right no matter who it Happend to(JEWISh, NATIVE INDIANS) doesnt matter. Whats wrong is wrong. WTF. What the f*ck is you point anyway.
> [snapback]1169009[/snapback]​


Excuse me but did i say i surport this activity ummmm no i dont beleave i did so stop trying to get me banned noob.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

syrus410 said:


> Hey Moderators Im glaad to see we have people like Dan-Uk representing P-fury.
> 
> No one ever said that they had it the worse. That is not the point nor did I ever mention in what I posted anything of the sort. Non of it was right no matter who it Happend to(JEWISh, NATIVE INDIANS) doesnt matter. Whats wrong is wrong. WTF. What the f*ck is you point anyway.
> [snapback]1169009[/snapback]​


My point is still the same = stop the bitching and deal with your troubles the best way you can. Toss your political ethnic baby stroller in the trash can and move on. Its not worth creating more resentment.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

syrus410 said:


> Hey Moderators Im glaad to see we have people like Dan-Uk representing P-fury.
> 
> No one ever said that they had it the worse. That is not the point nor did I ever mention in what I posted anything of the sort. Non of it was right no matter who it Happend to(JEWISh, NATIVE INDIANS) doesnt matter. Whats wrong is wrong. WTF. What the f*ck is you point anyway.
> [snapback]1169009[/snapback]​


Man, settle down. I dont think this thread was intended to put down black folks. But rather to determine where racism sits in the US. I think you are much too sensitive about it...


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Man, settle down. *I dont think this thread was intended to put down black folks. *But rather to determine where racism sits in the US. I think you are much too sensitive about it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nod: No. And its my intent to sound that way if I do.

I simply believe black people in todays society don't need the political handicap. If course there is still racism and discrimination but thats no excuse to admit failure are feel bad about yourself.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Its a very sensitive subject and in know way do most white people understand because they dont have to deal with it. Unless you are the only white person in an all black school then you have the right to speak on it like you know exactly what your talking about. It is and can be a handicap. Does it effect me as much anymore.NO! Could it and can it yes. Some people make excuses for nothing. I am not defending those people.There are alot of people out there that could be something but choose not to be. That still does not mean racism is still not thriving and is still not a factor


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Boy you sure did change that response quik


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

And if you dont want to get banned dont post idotic sh*t


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

syrus410 said:


> Boy you sure did change that response quik
> [snapback]1169033[/snapback]​


One must try to cover his tracks undetected.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

syrus410 said:


> *Its a very sensitive subject and in know way do most white people understand because they dont have to deal with it. Unless you are the only white person in an all black school then you have the right to speak on it like you know exactly what your talking about. It is and can be a handicap.* Does it effect me as much anymore.NO! Could it and can it yes. Some people make excuses for nothing. I am not defending those people.There are alot of people out there that could be something but choose not to be. That still does not mean racism is still not thriving and is still not a factor
> [snapback]1169030[/snapback]​


Everyone has the right to say what they want (unless incite to voilence or muder) if you don't like what is being said simply ignore it. Continue to bitch about your handicap no body will ever stop you.












syrus410 said:


> Boy you sure did change that response quik
> [snapback]1169033[/snapback]​


Talking to me?



syrus410 said:


> And if you dont want to get banned dont post idotic sh*t
> [snapback]1169035[/snapback]​


Talking to me?


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Geez...some of need to get your panties out of a bunch! I made this thread wondering why black people always make everything out to be a racist thing. Then I was simply joking around with eltwitcho about never seeing a black person since he lives in Canada and then he goes on blowing sh*t way out of proportion just like every other thread he comments on. He obviously didnt learn anything from getting his "moderator" spot taken from him.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Again, I think syrus410's posts are irrelevant in this topic...

apples and oranges here peoples...


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

sprtslvr785 said:


> Geez...some of need to get your panties out of a bunch! *I made this thread wondering why black people always make everything out to be a racist thing.* Then I was simply joking around with eltwitcho about never seeing a black person since he lives in Canada and then he goes on blowing sh*t way out of proportion just like every other thread he comments on. He obviously didnt learn anything from getting his "moderator" spot taken from him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean like the current conversation is headed to?


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am not bitching about a handicap. When did I ever. Im very succesful and have no reason to complain. Im just stateing what is going on in this country and how blind people in it are. Everyone does have a right to say what they want. And with some they are showing there tru ignorance. But thats one thing that is great about this country freedom of speach. And the other two posts I was talking to dan-uk. Im through I wash my hands from this thread.

My father once told me never argue with a fool, because from a distance you cant tell who is who.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

syrus410 said:


> I am not bitching about a handicap. When did I ever. Im very succesful and have no reason to complain. Im just stateing what is going on in this country and how blind people in it are. Everyone does have a right to say what they want. And with some they are showing there tru ignorance. But thats one thing that is great about this country freedom of speach. And the other two posts *I was talking to dan-uk*. Im through I wash my hands from this thread.
> 
> My father once told me never argue with a fool, because from a distance you cant tell who is who.
> [snapback]1169049[/snapback]​


What the fu*k did i say wrong :laugh:


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

What makes my initial post irrelevant?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

syrus410 said:


> I am not bitching about a handicap. *When did I ever*. Im very succesful and have no reason to complain. Im just stateing what is going on in this country and how blind people in it are. Everyone does have a right to say what they want. And with some they are showing there tru ignorance. But thats one thing that is great about this country freedom of speach. And the other two posts I was talking to dan-uk. *Im through I wash my hands from this thread.
> 
> My father once told me never argue with a fool, because from a distance you cant tell who is who.*
> [snapback]1169049[/snapback]​





syrus410 said:


> _Who is THEY. People talk about african americans as if blacks are not people. Racism is not over with in this country. It is still alive and thriving very deeply. Some of you guys are just blind. Dont forget that they are a large amount of the white people that are broke, smoking crack stealing, killing and doing the same sh*t ass any other race. Look on Texas death row. The amount of whites on there double the amount of blacks and hispanics. Im from Baltimore(Not a pretty place by any means) and if Im out I get in just as many altercations with white people as black people or any other race. Whits start just as much sh*t for no reason and act immature and ignorant as the rest of the ethnicity's. This whole thread is BS except for a few very good points. Ive been dealing with racism my whole life. For you blind idots....open up your eyes.
> My Race= Mom(white) Dad(Black)
> And FUCKIN proud of it.
> I do look more white though_
> [snapback]1168986[/snapback]​


Seriously though all this typing and complaining changed nothing, similar to real life outside internet. Maybe some people will see the point in that there is no point in bitching. Until people drop PC arguements, their balls will be kept in a bowl on the nightstand of people they dislike and hate, and those they feel pitty for. PC only exists because people have no confidence in society, and fear that it will revert back to past times. That is why its political incorrect for white people to joke outside their "race".

Which is another thing humans are one damn race there is no "races" of human simply different ethnic groups. Similar as there are many blood types, but blood is blood. Many different color eyes, but eyes are eyes. I wish people would just toss the damned PC curse into a damed bottomless lake and forget. If you have scientific proof there are "fundamentally genetically different" races of human someone please share it.

I am done with the black vs white debate in this thread, want to talk more about "why" racism exists might produce better replies and less possible inflammatory remarks.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

You must be talking about someone else. Once again I will say that I was not comlaining or bitching. Only stating what I see through my own eyes


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

syrus410 said:


> Hey Moderators Im *glaad *to see we have people like Dan-Uk representing P-fury.
> 
> No one ever said that they had it the worse. That is not the point nor did I ever mention in what I posted anything of the sort. Non of it was right no matter who it Happend to(JEWISh, NATIVE INDIANS) doesnt matter. Whats wrong is wrong. WTF. What the f*ck is you point anyway.
> [snapback]1169009[/snapback]​





syrus410 said:


> You must be talking about someone else. Once again I will say that I was not* comlaining *or bitching. Only stating what I see through my own eyes
> [snapback]1169085[/snapback]​


Dude you must sort your spelling out i mean im drunk yet my spelling is more correct than yours.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

syrus410 said:


> Its a very sensitive subject and in know way do most white people understand because they dont have to deal with it. Unless you are the only white person in an all black school then you have the right to speak on it like you know exactly what your talking about. It is and can be a handicap. Does it effect me as much anymore.NO! Could it and can it yes. Some people make excuses for nothing. I am not defending those people.There are alot of people out there that could be something but choose not to be. That still does not mean racism is still not thriving and is still not a factor
> [snapback]1169030[/snapback]​


I am white and have experienced racism in many ways. I have a LOT of black friends and when I to thier neighborhood you better belive I get discriminated against, but I don't let it bother me. When I was on a work project living in North Carolina, me and my black roomate got kicked out of a bar cause he was talking to a white girl.. in 1999!!! I experienced his pain and he has experienced mine. You have NO RIGHT to say I DON'T UNDERSTAND!! I have been POOR, HUNGRY, COLD, and FORGOTTEN in my life and I DO KNOW HOW IT FEELS!!

The trick is to not get caught up in it. LIFE IS WHAT YOU MAKE IT, theres nobody to blame but yourself for where you go in life. I don't care what color your skin is, or religion you are, etc. YOU are waht you are and can be/do whatever you put you sights on.

RACISM EXISTS, but thats a problem with the RACIST PERSON, NOT ME!!!!!!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Civic Disobedience said:


> syrus410 said:
> 
> 
> > Its a very sensitive subject and in know way do most white people understand because they dont have to deal with it. Unless you are the only white person in an all black school then you have the right to speak on it like you know exactly what your talking about. It is and can be a handicap. Does it effect me as much anymore.NO! Could it and can it yes. Some people make excuses for nothing. I am not defending those people.There are alot of people out there that could be something but choose not to be. That still does not mean racism is still not thriving and is still not a factor
> ...


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

u PEOPLE HAVE TO BE KIDDING ME. i STATED EVERYTHING U JUST SAID IN ALL MY POST. SOME PEOPLE ON HERE ARE JUST A BUNCH OF IDIOTS. GO BAK AND READ MY POST BEFORE U JUMP STUPID. iM AT WORK AND AM VERY BUSY THAT IS WHY MY SPELLING IS OFF. THIS IS RIDICULOUS. gO BACK AN READ POST NUMBER 74. nOTICE HOW i SAID MOST. rEAD JACKASS BEFORE YOU RESPOND. i TRIED NOT TO GET IGNORANT BUT THE LAST FEW PEOPLE WHO POST ARE FUCKIN IDIOTS.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

i ASLO NEVER SAID i LET IT BOTHER ME.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

syrus410 said:


> u PEOPLE HAVE TO BE KIDDING ME. i STATED EVERYTHING U JUST SAID IN ALL MY POST. *SOME PEOPLE ON HERE ARE JUST A BUNCH OF IDIOTS.* GO BAK AND READ MY POST BEFORE U JUMP STUPID. iM AT WORK AND AM VERY BUSY THAT IS WHY MY SPELLING IS OFF. THIS IS RIDICULOUS. gO BACK AN READ POST NUMBER 74. nOTICE HOW i SAID MOST. rEAD JACKASS BEFORE YOU RESPOND. i TRIED NOT TO GET IGNORANT BUT THE LAST FEW PEOPLE WHO POST ARE FUCKIN IDIOTS.
> [snapback]1169108[/snapback]​


I do beleave thats a FlAME!


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

u R CORRECT..................AND DAN-UK STFU. u R THE BIGGEST IGNORANT FUKIN IDIOT IVE SEEN ON HERE


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

syrus410 said:


> u R CORRECT..................AND DAN-UK STFU. u R THE BIGGEST IGNORANT FUKIN IDIOT IVE SEEN ON HERE
> [snapback]1169114[/snapback]​


Yet another flame do you realy want to get banned.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

tHAT MAY END UP BEING A POSSIBILITY. bUT THATS FAR FROM THE FACT YOUR AN IDIOT. dO I WANNA GET BANNED?....NO. wORRY ABOUT YOUR SELF GETTING BANNED WITH ***********, WHITES RULL BULL sh*t WITH YOUR HITLET ATATCHMENT THAT U EDITED WHEN YOU KNEW U WERE WRONG. dONT WORRY ABOUT ME


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

syrus410 said:


> tHAT MAY END UP BEING A POSSIBILITY. bUT THATS FAR FROM THE FACT YOUR AN IDIOT. dO I WANNA GET BANNED?....*NO. wORRY ABOUT YOUR SELF GETTING BANNED WITH ***********, WHITES RULL BULL sh*t WITH YOUR HITLET ATATCHMENT THAT U EDITED WHEN YOU KNEW U WERE WRONG. dONT WORRY ABOUT ME*[snapback]1169123[/snapback]​


Thats a big big lie and im gonna have to e-mail xenon about your behaviour as you just hate me cause im white.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

HAHAHAH..............i HATE YOU CUZ YOUR U. iM WHITE TO U IDIOT. oNCE AGAN READ THE POST


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

syrus410 said:


> HAHAHAH..............i HATE YOU CUZ YOUR U. iM WHITE TO U IDIOT. oNCE AGAN READ THE POST
> [snapback]1169132[/snapback]​


u could be white who hates other whites but seriously stop your flaming as its getting boring.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Yup thats exactly what i am. I hate my mother sister family and my freinds. I wish I listend to my self the first time....im through. Just want to clear up one thing. Not ever one time was I bitching complaining or mad until I was provoked ......................................that is all


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Wow!







I sifted through a lot of posts to get here.

I believe African Americans use the race card as a last line of defense. It's easy to go to and is effective. A parralel is: you have some dirt on someone and they wrong you, so you throw it back in their face. The race card ,to some, is the only only means to defend oneself.

It will slowly die down in time. There is just a lot of history in America ,that they are directly connected to, and the memory is passed down through families, books, and the media. The persecution is alive in their hearts , even though it doesn't exist anymore.

An off the wall example. My family lives in Northwest Missouri. Since I was little I have been taught to look at Kansas with scorn. It manifests itself through the KU and MU rivalry but its roots are from the civil war. (If you live in this part of the country you'll know what I'm talking about). People are still bitter about Lawrence getting burned to the ground by Quantrill's raiders







. I joke around about it but I even have feelings against Kansas and it's because I was taught it. By my family and history. Damn Kansas







Red Leg Scum.








Ok maybe I went overboard on my parralel of why the the enslavement of their ancestors has not been let go.

My brother in law graduated from KU(born and bred Kansas Red Leg). When him and I drink together.....eventually the Missouri/Kansas feud comes up







. It's harmless but it's amazing that an argument that old can even manifest itself in modern conversation.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

syrus410 said:


> Yup thats exactly what i am. I hate my mother sister family and my freinds. I wish I listend to my self the first time....im through. Just want to clear up one thing. *Not ever one time was I bitching complaining or mad until I was provoked ......................................that is all*
> [snapback]1169143[/snapback]​


You mean until people stopped agreeing with everything you said.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Azeral said:


> Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its like women who ironically got there freedom about the same time, they pull the sexual harassment card when they want and most of the time the man is screwed unless theres some solid proof to debunk the accusations..


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> Azeral said:
> 
> 
> > Wow!
> ...


Precisely.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

the thing that gets me is that they pull the black and race card ish but it was blacks that where selling the slaves in africa in the first place. sure some of them got beat but for the most part it wasnt like they just beat them to death how was a farmer supposed to get good work out of them if they werent healthy? of course they wanted to keep the clothed, no white farmer wants his woman to she that huge black ----.. but there own people where selling them out to the whites..


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> the thing that gets me is that they pull the black and race card ish but it was blacks that where selling the slaves in africa in the first place. sure some of them got beat but for the most part it wasnt like they just beat them to death how was a farmer supposed to get good work out of them if they werent healthy? of course they wanted to keep the clothed, no white farmer wants his woman to she that huge black ----.. but there own people where selling them out to the whites..
> [snapback]1169173[/snapback]​


Good point.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

dan-uk said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > the thing that gets me is that they pull the black and race card ish but it was blacks that where selling the slaves in africa in the first place. sure some of them got beat but for the most part it wasnt like they just beat them to death how was a farmer supposed to get good work out of them if they werent healthy? of course they wanted to keep the clothed, no white farmer wants his woman to she that huge black ----.. but there own people where selling them out to the whites..
> ...


good point on all but hers another perspective

throughout humanity every race of man has been enslaved. usually by capturing a village or from battles (to the victorius go the spoils).....africans on the other hand are the only race that were not enslaved just from war, they were enslaved for no reason and kept on being captured.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

grnlemonade said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> > nismo driver said:
> ...


For no reason ehh? then why enslave them? Of course there was a reason. Anywhoo I think this sums it up http://www.tshirthell.com/store/product.php?productid=145 (joke)


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> grnlemonade said:
> 
> 
> > dan-uk said:
> ...


no i mean that the others were taken over because someone else conquered them....africans were just be massivly sold into slavery regardless of anything


----------

